# ceiling mounted rod racks



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone make them? The set I built were destroyed in this last move. Need to get a set asap and do not want the Cabelas/Bass Pro garbage. Thanks,

Mike


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I built some ....not hard at all! hole saw, jig saw and router....ezpz


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

What type or style are you looking for? There are quite a few different ways to go about it. I can make anything you want out of wood.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Appreciate the replies--just found out our neighbor has a full wood shop...Sweet!

Mike


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

I made these in 1999 from PVC and 1x4's from Lowes. 

Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Used chop saw to cut PVC, attached tubes to shelving board, painted all black, located cross beams in attic, mounted shelving board to ceiling. Low cost, easy project. :thumbup:


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

hebegb said:


> I built some ....not hard at all! hole saw, jig saw and router....ezpz


Yep. I did not even get out the router.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was planning to make something like that but mount it on the garage door since it is really a storage room, can't fit our mid size Durango in it.


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

It was nice to build something for someone who knew exactly what they wanted for a change. It makes the entire process so much easier. Pleasure doing business with you Mike.


----------

